# 2012 Northern Missouri Coyote Calling Contest Jackpot Hunt



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Annual February Hunt


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Just a reminder that Registration starts at 6pm Friday at R and C Livestock


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

104 teams registered this evening


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow that's a mess of hunters for sure. It sounds like it'll be a great hunt. I know you'll post up some great pics of the event.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

We had 104 teams register Friday night, up from 70 last year.

There was 245 coyotes seen, 72 harvested.

We seen several new faces this time.

1st Place Team 58 Mike and Chris Kindle 5 coyotes , 141.8 lbs $859.50

2nd Place Team 15 Kurt M and Mark H 4 coyotes, 127.6 lbs $764

3rd Place Team 54 Logan R and Simon P 4 coyotes, 122 lbs $668.50

4th Place Team 1 Matt B and Dennis W 4 coyotes, 104 lbs $573

5th Place Team 100 Marion C and Jason H 3 coyotes, 97.2 lbs $477.50

6th Place Team 98 Rick and Kent P 3 coyotes, 96.1 lbs $382

7th Place Forfeited

8th Place Team 65 Tony and Anthony P 3 coyotes, 90.9 lbs $286.50

9th Place Team 103 Bones M and Glen H 3 coyotes, 86.8 lbs $238.75

10th Place Team 61 Norman K and William C 3 coyotes 85.3 lbs $191

Mangy Dog Team 48 Travis E and Bryant K $980

Little Dog Team 31 Dusty E and James W 21 lbs $1030

Big Dog Team 1 Matt B and Dennis W 37.6 lbs $1040

Here's link to pictures

http://s358.photobucket.com/albums/oo22/cmclari/nmcccjackpot2012/

See you at the January 2013 hunt


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting the results, that was quite few spotted, sounds like everyone had a blast.


----------

